# Anyone afraid to give low pax ratings?



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

I'd 4 star the shit out of a lot more people, but for retaliatory ratings coming back my way. As it is, I 5 Star everyone no matter how shity they are.
Since passengers can edit there ratings at a whim, couldn't they just see their rating drop immediately after the ride, put two and two together, and lower my rating as a result?
I could give a s*** about what they think but but if I made honest ratings common practice, I'd be afraid of losing trips over a low overall rating, or whatever your driver rating is used for. I'm sure it would have some consequences.
On a side note, will Uber even adjust ratings for us anymore? I had some passengers dropped him off then found the date smeared gum on my carpet. I left them a 5-star review before this. When I contacted Uber to change the rating, and they did charge him a $20 cleaning fee, Uber replied they do not change ratings anymore for passengers. I asked him never to pair me up with his driver again then but as their driver support so often does, they did not respond. 

And I don't know about you guys but passengers should definitely take a hit when that tip does not come in in certain situations. If if I pick up you and your three from the after waiting for you 5 minutes, you get in my car wet and sandy, each take a cold water I've offered, and then pick a destination that runs me through 20 minutes of traffic for a 10-minute ride, tipping is no longer optional.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

One of the only great things to come from the 180 days of change was ratings protection. It is now like Airbnb where rating updates only are refreshed when each party rates the other (or the time runs out to rate for a rider). I was never afraid to truly rate awful riders anyway but there is no excuse to not rate "true" now.

Also, don't get in the habit of rating until all riders exit the vehicle and you have the chance to scan the backseat. Carry a cheap flashlight if you work nights. Even if the ride was great, best not to get into bad habits as you'll automatically start ending rides when you get to the destination. This stops the "wait, wait" scam when they'll have you end the trip (on surge) but then say there is another stop.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uber used to change ratings the _*driver*_ gave, if the _*driver*_ requested it. They used to change ratings the *rider *gave, if the *rider* requested. They don't do either anymore. AFAIK they never changed ratings the *rider* gave, at the *drivers* request, or vice versa.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

Starting this week, i dont guve anything higher than 3.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I’m throwing out 5’s and 1’s left and right. It’s rarer for me to rate anything in between.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

It seemed to me the Lyft would send me less requests after I gave a low rating, did not notice this from Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I only give out two ratings... 1 star or 5 star

If it's someone I'd drive again, they get 5 stars. If it's not someone that I want to pick up again, they get 1 star.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Uber used to change ratings the _*driver*_ gave, if the _*driver*_ requested it. They used to change ratings the *rider *gave, if the *rider* requested. They don't do either anymore. AFAIK they never changed ratings the *rider* gave, at the *drivers* request, or vice versa.


So you're saying riders can't change their drivers rating anymore?

I'm guessing pax can still see the change in their rating right away, and deduce whether or not you gave him that 1 star or not


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> So you're saying riders can't change their drivers rating anymore?
> 
> I'm guessing pax can still see the change in their rating right away, and deduce whether or not you gave him that 1 star or not


No they can't. Once a rating is given, there is no changing it for either drivers or passengers. Further, the passenger will not see an updated rating until after they've finished rating their driver. By the time they see the score change, it's too late to do anything. It doesn't really matter, though, because if a driver gives you a 1 star rating, you won't be matched with them again. If your Lyft driver rates you 3 or fewer stars, you won't be matched with them either.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

Whats the cutoff for getting matched again on uber? 3 stars as well?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> Whats the cutoff for getting matched again on uber? 3 stars as well?


1 Star


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yes, the app is so bad that even if they cant rate you badly in return anymore, they get a notification that you rated them bad and they need to fix their attitude, guess what happens next?????? they can still file false reports in the app by clicking "help" and can make up garbage


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> yes, the app is so bad that even if they cant rate you badly in return anymore, they get a notification that you rated them bad and they need to fix their attitude, guess what happens next?????? they can still file false reports in the app by clicking "help" and can make up garbage


Really clear example of Uber violating your privacy.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I still rate pax honestly and the way the ratings work, I'm not worried over it. If the fake reports come in; that's when my dashcam comes in


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Rate 'em how you feel. When I'm in Philly, I had out 1* ratings like lollis to children. Entitlement = repercussions. Every 1* I give out is well deserved.
I have to give them out less frequently DTS. Which is why I practically live in my condo all year round and deal with slower winters and getting out of bed early in winter months (I'm a night owl by nature).
Moral of the story: While in the long run, it won't matter, because riders will almost NEVER be deactivated short of attempting murder/murdering a driver, if a rider does anything to deserve that 1*, just give it to him. It'll make you feel better, and it'll help warn that person's drivers in the future.


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Only *Lyft* passengers get 5 star ratings after I recieve the tip in-app or cash

All* fUber* passengers get 1-3 stars because I don't know if the passenger is a tipper or not. Mainly because fUber's pax rating system sux, "_drivers can't see their earnings with possible tips before getting rid of the stupid ratings screen_". 5 stars only if the pax paid cash tip.

*Lyft's* got it figured out, thier pax ratings system rocks and helps the drivers make decent money and encourages the drivers to stay on their platform!

When you get a ping on *LYFT* it's Plain and simple

4.9 stars or below = Non-tipper
5 stars = Tipper


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Not at all. Sometimes I look back and say “wow, I really 1 starred them”, but they really do deserve it. I’m usually pretty chill so if you get a 1 star from me, you did something dead wrong.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

Had a deal to deal princess sunday, got out of the car, couldn't be bothered to close the door. Boy riding with her, his account, went around to close it. Girl didnt even stop to wait for him. Didnt have the heart to give him a shitty rating. Living with his gf/ sister is punishment enough

Get pax situations like this a lot, gf calls uber, her account, she is nice, her bf is a huge wasted toolbag. Just 4 or 5 star em on account of not holding their companion's attitude against em. Ussually

Plus, 1 star equals no repeat business. Some of these ******rs might be my only pings come winter


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> I'd 4 star the shit out of a lot more people, but for retaliatory ratings coming back my way. As it is, I 5 Star everyone no matter how shity they are.
> Since passengers can edit there ratings at a whim, couldn't they just see their rating drop immediately after the ride, put two and two together, and lower my rating as a result?
> I could give a s*** about what they think but but if I made honest ratings common practice, I'd be afraid of losing trips over a low overall rating, or whatever your driver rating is used for. I'm sure it would have some consequences.
> On a side note, will Uber even adjust ratings for us anymore? I had some passengers dropped him off then found the date smeared gum on my carpet. I left them a 5-star review before this. When I contacted Uber to change the rating, and they did charge him a $20 cleaning fee, Uber replied they do not change ratings anymore for passengers. I asked him never to pair me up with his driver again then but as their driver support so often does, they did not respond.
> ...


Sometimes I'll randomly hand out a couple of 1* ratings to pax in a night. Partly because I can and also to keep pax on their toes.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

You either get a 5 or a 1 from me. 5 if you got in and let me drive. 1 if you piss me off.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rate them honestly; nothing bad will happen to you. Just don't willy nilly hand out bad ratings. If you're honest, most pax are 5* unless you are driving the drunk crowd...then there are tons of lower *'s.

I wish I could find the thread where Julescase first enlightened us about how her rating went UP after ratings protection and she started rating pax honestly.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Moral of the story: While in the long run, it won't matter, because


Because we will be replaced by robot cars, and there won't be a need for ratings anymore. That's why they don't care about ratings that drivers give.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

no- 99.99% i give 5... jerks get 1


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Never be afraid. Fear leads you to stupidity and being abused by Uber and passengers. Just try to build up your rating enough with decent people so you can give 1 to the scum.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

To me a great person should be a 4. If he tips a 5.
We don't know till its too late...unlike Lyft


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Not at all. Sometimes I look back and say "wow, I really 1 starred them", but they really do deserve it. I'm usually pretty chill so if you get a 1 star from me, you did something dead wrong.


I have only given out one 1 star and a couple 3\4 stars in 1,000 rides. Everyone else (997+) have gotten 5 stars. I have had people tell me "you don't need to go so crazy" when I punched the pedal, and, of course, I got a warning from Uber right after that my passenger felt unsafe. I rated them 5 stars. I'm way too soft. But, at least I have a 4.83. I imagine if I was retaliatory like all of you guys I'd have a lot less of a rating.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I give all a 5 except for one guy who. I knew would not tip.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Alex Driver said:


> But, at least I have a 4.83. I imagine if I was retaliatory like all of you guys I'd have a lot less of a rating.


I give out low ratings all the time and I am currently over 4.9 on both U&L, dont be afraid to rate PAX appropriately.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I gave out a 1 the other night to a drunk guy for the following reasons.
-Wasn’t even looking for me to arrive.
-Made me wait for him when he ran back into the house after loading his drunker girlfriend and her buddy into my backseat.
-Heard 10 minutes of drunken talk about their sex lives, including a potential threesome later that evening. 
-Referred to their restaurant reservations as the “Rezzy” on multiple occasions.
-Didn’t tip. You’d think they’d learn how much a $5 spot will make you overlook.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

After 6 months i just gave out my first 1* rate to paxs who were obnoxious during the ride then when we go to destination (Bank) they wanted we to wait then drive them off the app to another location. After i explained i couldn't due to insurance reasons they continued on with it's only down the street. I said you have 4 feet between you. Use them. Then 1*d their azzez. Boy did it feel good. Will have to do this again.


----------



## VinnieOC (Dec 28, 2016)

If they hand me a cash tip they get a 5. If they talk to me (I like to talk) they get a 4. If they don't talk they get a 3. If they tell me what route to take or when to turn they get a 1. If they smell 1, If they don't put on their seat belt 1. If I have to wait more than 1 minute for them they get a 1. Get the idea? I am on a mission to get everyone's rating down. To make up for the 1s I get because I am 7 miles away or are on a surge. BTW I am 4.9 after 4442 lifetime rides.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> I'd 4 star the shit out of a lot more people, but for retaliatory ratings coming back my way. As it is, I 5 Star everyone no matter how shity they are.
> Since passengers can edit _*there*_ ratings at a whim, couldn't they just see their rating drop immediately after the ride, put two and two together, and lower my rating as a result?


Kindly refer to this post, made last Thursday by Julescase.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/words-theyre-fun.282825/


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> Whats the cutoff for getting matched again on uber? 3 stars as well?


1 star with a caveat.. if you live in a small town you may be rematched. Gotta call Uber to ban them from a rematch.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

NWAüber said:


> Kindly refer to this post, made last Thursday by Julescase.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/words-theyre-fun.282825/


**** you


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> If if I pick up you and your three from the after waiting for you 5 minutes...


What in the actual fawk...? Trump's twitter ramblings make more sense than this chit. (Misspellings on my part are intentional, out of respect for the sensitivities of the moderators)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> I'd 4 star the shit out of a lot more people, but for retaliatory ratings coming back my way. As it is, I 5 Star everyone no matter how shity they are.
> Since passengers can edit there ratings at a whim, couldn't they just see their rating drop immediately after the ride, put two and two together, and lower my rating as a result?
> I could give a s*** about what they think but but if I made honest ratings common practice, I'd be afraid of losing trips over a low overall rating, or whatever your driver rating is used for. I'm sure it would have some consequences.
> On a side note, will Uber even adjust ratings for us anymore? I had some passengers dropped him off then found the date smeared gum on my carpet. I left them a 5-star review before this. When I contacted Uber to change the rating, and they did charge him a $20 cleaning fee, Uber replied they do not change ratings anymore for passengers. I asked him never to pair me up with his driver again then but as their driver support so often does, they did not respond.
> ...


I 2 star about 1/4 my rides. Only 5 star great long surge trips or cash tips. It goes down from a 4 for most folks. Short trips and annoying pax get 2 or 3. Ok trip, no cash gets 4.

My rating hasn't moved in 2 years.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Convalescent Popsicle Why are you giving them cold water? You are the problem.

No, I'm not worried about giving low ratings, if I don't want to see them again, I give them a 1. Otherwise, this rating crap really doesn't even matter. It's just a game to keep you busy and your thoughts away from how little you are earning.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mrpjfresh said:


> One of the only great things to come from the 180 days of change was ratings protection. It is now like Airbnb where rating updates only are refreshed when each party rates the other (or the time runs out to rate for a rider). I was never afraid to truly rate awful riders anyway but there is no excuse to not rate "true" now.
> 
> Also, don't get in the habit of rating until all riders exit the vehicle and you have the chance to scan the backseat. Carry a cheap flashlight if you work nights. Even if the ride was great, best not to get into bad habits as you'll automatically start ending rides when you get to the destination. This stops the "wait, wait" scam when they'll have you end the trip (on surge) but then say there is another stop.


No scam for me. Sorry, was my last trip. Get out.



Alex Driver said:


> I have only given out one 1 star and a couple 3\4 stars in 1,000 rides. Everyone else (997+) have gotten 5 stars. I have had people tell me "you don't need to go so crazy" when I punched the pedal, and, of course, I got a warning from Uber right after that my passenger felt unsafe. I rated them 5 stars. I'm way too soft. But, at least I have a 4.83. I imagine if I was retaliatory like all of you guys I'd have a lot less of a rating.


I have a 4.86. Read my previous post. My rating could be higher but IDGAF about sucking up to pax.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> 1 star with a caveat.. if you live in a small town you may be rematched. Gotta call Uber to ban them from a rematch.


I can vouch for the 1-star rematch. That has happened to me once.


----------



## J. Xephon (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope...absolutely not, I give 1 star ratings like Oprah.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

NWAüber said:


> I can vouch for the 1-star rematch. That has happened to me once.


Yeah Uber told me that on the phone.. it only works when there are other drivers around


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

So if you get a request from a previous 1* pax do you cancel when you see their name/location address or when you show up and give them the "1 finger wave" as you drive by slowly?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Enter good locations, be ready for pick up and drop off. Either no conversation or interesting conversation =5.
2 of the 3 above = 3.
1 is 1.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Only a five or a one for me as well. Pass or fail. I'd say I give out north of 99% fives but have no problem tossing out a one when it is warranted. I do nights and I let a whole lot of stuff slide, so when I do give out a one it definitely is warranted. And of course cash tipping does make me lean toward five rather than one. Yes, better ratings can be purchased in my vehicle.


----------



## Convalescent Popsicle (Jul 2, 2018)

NWAüber said:


> What in the actual fawk...? Trump's twitter ramblings make more sense than this chit. (Misspellings on my part are intentional, out of respect for the sensitivities of the moderators)


Google voice. I'm sure most people could figure it out. Get a hobby

Well, since they cant change driver ratings on, ube at least, I will definately hand out some more shitty ratings. Except it asks What went wrong?, which makes for more screens to click through before you can get back to accepting more rides


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Convalescent Popsicle said:


> Google voice. I'm sure most people could figure it out. Get a hobby
> 
> Well, since they cant change driver ratings on, ube at least, I will definately hand out some more shitty ratings. Except it asks What went wrong?, which makes for more screens to click through before you can get back to accepting more rides


Other. Problem solved, or just beginning for pax wondering why rating is no longer @ 5.0


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I still rate pax honestly and the way the ratings work, I'm not worried over it. If the fake reports come in; that's when my dashcam comes in


Same here.

I'm relatively easy-going so it really is not too difficult for a pax to receive five stars from me. However, riders must be respectful and considerate: I also have no problem giving ratings that are below five stars. Four stars and even three stars and below are fairly common, if I believe that's what the passenger deserves.


----------

